# Contacting Alex



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

...........................................................For immediate assistance, please talk to Me.
.......................................................................................... *Alex* 
............................................................................... *Performance Automotive* 
.........................................................................................*Products Specialist*
................................................................................. *888-522-8473 ext 294*
Hey, what's up, I'm Alex. Since Eric has departed The Wheel & Tire Forum, I have
stepped into the Moderator's role. This forum is your forum, not TTR's. I encourage knowledgeable responses from fellow Vortexers.
There is a considerable amount of VAG Specific Technical Information
titled TECH CENTER, that is Stickied







at the top (ttt), of this forum.
If you have a Tire Rack products related tire, wheel, suspension, brakes or winter
tire/winter pkg related questions, it's very possibly been asked and answered already,
...likely, several times actually. The Tech Center is here to help you help yourself. It
will certainly be a great deal of assistance to both of us, if you will please look there first.
Before you check out you'll see the following question: 
If you spoke with one of our sales representatives regarding this order
please enter that sales representatives name or phone extension.
Alex ext 294
It means a lot to me, thanks in advance!!

........................_*Alex @*_
...............*Performance Products Specialist*
......................*877-522-8473 ext 294*

.
.



_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 8:50 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Business Hours - Tire Rack*

Business Hours
My website is open 24/7. My customer service staff
is available by phone during the following times:
Pacific
Mon-Fri 5 a.m. to 5 p.m.
Saturday 6 a.m. to 1 p.m.
Mountain
6 a.m. to 6 p.m.
Saturday 7 a.m. to 2 p.m.
Central
Mon-Fri 7 a.m. to 7 p.m.
Saturday 8 a.m. to 3 p.m.
Eastern
Mon-Fri 8 a.m. to 8 p.m.
Saturday 9 a.m. to 4 p.m.
The phones are on 12 hours per day I am not immediately 
available for only two hours of that 12 hours. My schedule
varies from day to day. During the work day I am more 
than likely in the office and on the phone speaking to 
another _Vortexer_. Please always leave a message
and I will return your call as soon as I possibly can, 
(usually within 10 minutes).
For Immediate Assistance Always Give Me (Alex), a call, 
It's Toll Free! *877-522-8473 Extension 294*
______________________________________________________
South Bend, IN warehouse: 
• Pick up of tires
• Customers can drop off loose wheels for M&B
1st come 1st served or by appt.
• Pick up of Wheels and/or Wheel & Tire pkgs.
1st come 1st served or by appt.
• Showroom provided
• Mount & Balance of tires ........... $15.00 per
• *Sales Tax applies* to all CPU and Indiana orders. 
7101 Vorden Parkway 
South Bend, IN 46628 
Hours - 9am-4pm M-F, 9am-3pm Sat.
To verify items in stock prior to arrival, your
orders should be placed w/me ahead of time. 
______________________________________________________
Reno, NV warehouse:
• Pick up of tires
• Customers can drop off loose wheels for M&B
24 hour notice required
• Pick up of Wheels and/or Wheel & Tire pkgs.
48 hour notice required
• No installation (onto the vehicle), service of Wheel & Tire Pkgs available.
• No capabilities to show or display products.
• *Sales Tax applies* to CPU and Neveda orders
1071 E. Glendale Av
Sparks, NV 89431
* Directions: East of McCarran Blvd in the Sierra Commerce Park. 
Hours - 8:15am to 4:30pm M-F local time.
Orders must be placed on phone w/me and
confirmed for CPU (Customer Pick Up).
______________________________________________________
Shreveport, LA warehouse:
• Pick up of tires
• Customers can drop off loose wheels for M&B
24 hour notice required
• Pick up of Wheels and/or Wheel & Tire pkgs.
48 hour notice required
• No installation (onto the vehicle), service of Wheel & Tire Pkgs available.
• No capabilities to show or display products.
• *Sales Tax applies* to CPU and Louisiana orders
5805 Courtesy Lane
Shreveport. LA 71108
Times 8:15 to 4:30 Local time 

* Directions: At the intersection of Courtesy Lane and Hollywood. 
South of the UHAUL Dealership in the Murphy Bonded Warehouse
Building. With order # in hand, ring the buzzer at the gate and
tell them you are picking up at The Tire Rack.

Orders must be placed on phone w/me and
confirmed for CPU (Customer Pick Up).
______________________________________________________
No customer pick up in Deleware.

........................_*Alex @*_
...............*Performance Products Specialist*
......................*877-522-8473 ext 294*


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 1:14 PM 5-4-2005_


----------

